# pix on post



## hellojenny1982 (Oct 5, 2007)

How do i get this picture off of my post????????


----------



## draconis (Oct 3, 2007)

I think the topic would be better off

Technical Difficulties? 
If you are having problems using the site, this is the place to post.

In the General section it will get buried quickly.

draconis


----------



## Chris H. (Jan 27, 2007)

Looks like you got it figured out.. send me a pm if you have any more trouble! 

Chris


----------



## draconis (Oct 3, 2007)

So standard img html cool

draconis


----------

